# Surprised to have to explain to semi-retired electrician



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

The other day while in the local factors they had a good residential electrician I'm told, with a DL starter problem.

Basically the manufacturer had swapped out the 400v coil for a 240v one and left the wiring for three phase.

This chap just couldn't get his head round there wasn't a neutral terminal until I drew the circuit out- I'm guessing I just bumped into someone who just couldn't understand three phase.:thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

sparkie said:


> The other day while in the local factors they had a good residential electrician I'm told, with a DL starter problem.
> 
> Basically the manufacturer had swapped out the 400v coil for a 240v one and left the wiring for three phase.
> 
> This chap just couldn't get his head round there wasn't a neutral terminal until I drew the circuit out- I'm guessing I just bumped into someone who just couldn't understand three phase.:thumbsup:


OK, is it me or is this kinda hard to understand?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

We're all ignorant.... just in different areas.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Don't you dig U.K. 3 fhaze?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I sure wouldn't hold it against a guy who spent his whole career in residential wiring for not understanding 3-phase. Too bad he doesn't, but it's completely understandable too.


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------

